# Now have pet black bream!



## bunburykayakfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, have just emptied a 4 foot aquarium, and filled it with salt water and about a quarter of fresh, then caught 2 black bream yesterday. I thought this might be interesting as I can observe the fish that many people try and catch on bait and lures.Heres a few pics. The bream didn't like the flash, so it was hard to take a good photo.
Cheers Jordan


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

you planning on keeping them for any length of time or are they for dinner tomorrow night??


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Is the tank within casting distance of the couch?


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

When it gets back in the water he's going to tell his mates he was abducted by aliens :shock: he don't look happy


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

For a bit of fun try some of the crickets you can get from the pet stores or catch your own.Enjoy feeding the little buggers.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

What are their names?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

hey mate have you kept saltwater fish for any length of time before? Dont like their chances with just a little internal power filter. :?


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> hey mate have you kept saltwater fish for any length of time before? Dont like their chances with just a little internal power filter. :?


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

....and now they're blind!


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Using sea water they will be dead shortly as all the organisms die and pollute the water. Ask my dad he though it would be better than the artificial kind.
They will be dying anyway as the ammonia and nitrate levels rise from no bacteria in the filter and the diseases they catch from the stress weakening their systems.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

watch those blackbream mate, theyll get into your stash of weed


----------



## dishley (Jan 20, 2009)

grinner said:


> watch those blackbream mate, theyll get into your stash of weed


 :lol:


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

without wanting to be a party-pooper, check the legal issues as I'm not sure weather its a state or federal matter but over here you have to have a permit to keep native saltwater fish... I have a mate who keeps fish in seawater but he does have the correct filters and they obviously work as the fish don't die, he does change some of the water on a weekly basis though. Do be careful as they get used to their new territory, because they can get very aggessive and will attack their own reflection and have been known to damage the tanks...

cheers
John


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

Now that you have got them in a tank dont release them back into the wild as if they get a diease in your tank you dont want to spread it to the wild fish.far better to kill them than to maybe have a massive fish kill.sounds cruel but its a better choice to make.

wayne


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

When you get a chance, drag a dozen SP's through the tank and tell us which ones they go after the hardest :shock:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

eric said:


> Do they check livewells before tournaments?


Yeah maybe try for a few tournement winners, just take em' with you before the comp...
When they ask to see your fish you can say "heres one i prepared ealier".

BUT seriously i think what your doin is wrong, the tanks not set-up properly for it, the fish dont seem to like their new surrroundings and the chances of them dying is very high, plus even if they dont die because of the poorly set-up tank your gonna have to kill them anyway coz theres no way you could put them back now.... sorry mate but i think you shoulda just let em' go.


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

I've read that bream can survive in fresh water - Lake Dumbleyung in the wheat belt has a fair population that were introduced years ago (though this is probably a bit saline due to WA's salinity problems). I have a big research paper on black bream done by WA fisheries that is quite interesting - I'll try and find the link...

Alternatively, go for a bit of a swim with a snorkel during summer around the wharfs in the lower Collie or in the Swan, even better than an aquarium.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

coldwetnhappy said:


> I've read that bream can survive in fresh water - Lake Dumbleyung in the wheat belt has a fair population that were introduced years ago (though this is probably a bit saline due to WA's salinity problems). I have a big research paper on black bream done by WA fisheries that is quite interesting - I'll try and find the link...


As someone who grew up on the shores of Lake Dumbleyung I have to chip in here and say that if you can find any bream - or any fish longer than a few cms long in that lake - it would be a miracle (or a fraudulent prank). Lake Dumbleyung has not been a freshwater lake for over a hundred years. In my lifetime it has mostly been dry and even when it contains water it is usually more saline than seawater.

Bream have been grown in the area in dams & ponds dug for just that purpose although most, if not all, of those early aquaculture ventures have switched over to growing trout. All such aquaculture setups that I know of are growing their fish in saline water as fresh water in such quantities is almost unheard of in the WA wheatbelt. It's not uncommon to see produce from these farms being sold in supermarkets as 'Saltwater Trout'.


----------



## coldwetnhappy (May 27, 2008)

HI Daveyak,

I think you're correct, based on this paper...freshwater doesn't appear to be too good for bream in captivity.

http://www.fish.wa.gov.au/docs/aq/aq024/index.php?0305

How are your pet bream going BunburyKayakFisho?


----------



## aichepee (Jun 7, 2009)

to all the 'green' people. what this guy is doing is no big deal. seriously, think about the number of black bream kept for a feed each day around oz?

and yeah. youve got to drag some lures through that tank mate. they may not hit em but details on what they react to would be great  .


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

aichepee said:


> to all the 'green' people. what this guy is doing is no big deal. seriously, think about the number of black bream kept for a feed each day around oz?
> 
> and yeah. youve got to drag some lures through that tank mate. they may not hit em but details on what they react to would be great  .


Is green a dirty word??

No big deal if they are cared for correctly, otherwise it is a big deal - fish kept for a feed are (or should be) dispatched quickly. If the fish in the tank are not cared for, they will die slowly and their death serves no purpose. Guess I am one of those "green" people - sorry :?


----------



## bunburykayakfisher (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been caring for the bream excactly how the owner of a local pet shop, told me to. They are fine, and defantly not shy. They are always eager to eat. The water is currently brackish and it hasn't affected them at all.
Cheers jordan


----------

